# we have cheese, cheese, walking on it's knees in the store, in the store!



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

Does anyone on here love different cheeses? My favourite at the moment is Wensleydale [a soft white crumbly Yorkshire cheese] with cranberries embeddied in it, I also love Stilton with chopped apricots in it, also smoked cheddar.
Apologies if you didn't 'get' the title for this thread, it's a line form 'The Quarter Masters Store' which my Father was always singing [hollering.]


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2015)

I have some of that Wensleydale at the moment; I also like Lancashire..., and Port Salut; and cheddar for cheese on toast, and..and...


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2015)

Mice . . . mice, running through the rice.
Cheese . . . , cheese, that makes you want to sneeze. 
View attachment 12975


----------



## Josiah (Jan 14, 2015)

I've always loved all cheeses. Recently I discovered I have a mutation to the MTHFR gene and the result of this mutation is that my body does not handle ammonia optimally and cheese is one of the foods highest is ammonia. So I was advised to give up cheese. I sometimes wish I'd never had my genome analyzed.


----------



## Pam (Jan 14, 2015)

All time favourites are Stilton and Danish Blue.... lovely!! 

A few months ago my grandson and I had been watching Wallace & Gromit and he asked me about Wensleydale so I bought some a couple of days later which we had with some cream crackers. He wasn't impressed, preferred his usual Cheddar.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 14, 2015)

I like many cheeses. These are some of my favorites:

cheddar, muenster, gouda, blue, pepper jack, haverti, Swiss, to name a few.


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2015)

You're making my mouth water.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 14, 2015)

I love most cheese, except blue and gorgonzola. although blue cheese is good in a salad dressing.

Like to cook and bake with mozarellas and ricottas - like fillings for tartlets - mozarella, ricotta, spinach and bits of salmon, yum yum.

Use ricotta for a spinach lasagna as well.  Sprinkle parmesan on pasta dishes.  Cheese is a very good thing.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2015)

An Ode to Cheddar Cheese performed by Farmer Peter Taylor, written by his wife Jill


----------



## Cookie (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the cheese song - very funny, yet somehow inspiring - what I could catch of the words.....was good


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2015)

I like mild cheeses like Havarti, Edam, Gouda, PepperJack, American, Mozzarella, etc.


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 14, 2015)

Monroe, Wisconsin...*every other yr *they have the International Cheese Festival. People from all over Europe attend.  Especially the Swiss... since Monroe, WI is considered "little Switzerland"

If your ever in the mood for a Midwest home town vacation.....

http://www.cheesedays.com/

https://baumgartnercheese.com/

and you will learn more about Polka Dancing, then you could imagine.

Remember those Ricola commercials..... LOL.... yep! We got them too!

EDIT: But you better bring some serious money, because you are going to go home stockpiled with Cheese. Ya'all do know about "Cheese Curds"? right? and the deep fried Cheese Curds are the ULTIMATE OF TASTE BUDS!!!

BTW... if the Cheese Curd doesn't squeak while chewed... it ain't fresh!

I forgot to mention... It is Wisconsin.... therefore, the beer battered Cheese Curds are TO DIE FOR!!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks to all who replied on this cheesy thread with especial thanks to Meanderer for the amusing cartoons/pics and also to Seabreeze for the Quartemasters Store Song, although I don't remember a verse with bananas before now.Thanks also to my my Father and Uncles who used to sing this with us kids piled into the car laughing and singing in the back.Thanks to Senior Forum,

my children, etc etc [ It's ok I am just getting in the Baftas/Oscars/Golden Globe mood !!!]  to all who love cheese...xxx


----------



## oakapple (Jan 15, 2015)

English cheddar cheese [toasted] with sliced up Spring onions and a dab of mustard is...... heavenly.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2015)

Cheese; so very dear to my heart!

parmigiano reggiano
all the bleus
gruyere
cheddar

Those are my top fav's.  I'm sure they must be out there, but I never ate a cheese I didn't like.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 15, 2015)

mmmmmn, a cheese hat! Tasty.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, Oakapple, the hat for fans of the Greenbay Packers, an American football team from Green Bay Wisconsin where tons of cheese is made. A lot of pastures out there.


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 16, 2015)

Love all cheese except blue cheese layful:

Havarti shredded on sliced potatoes with bacon bits is heaven


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2015)

I love cheese..

Havarti,
Blue stilton..
Brie..
Mozzarella 

Red Leicester
Double Gloucester
Gouda 
Camembert 

Unfortunately these days I have to limit my cheese intake to occasionally due to my intolerance of high acidic foods..


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

Is cheese acidic Holly? Didn't know that, I would have thought the opposite.I could not live without cheese, must have been a mouse in another life.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh yes Oakapple..particularly the hard cheeses..

Don't want to scare anyone but have a look here...


http://www.chimachine4u.com/AA.html


and this one on the coloured chart..

http://www.alkaline-alkaline.com/ph_food_chart.html


----------



## oakapple (Jan 21, 2015)

EEK! This mouse may have to ease up on the cheese.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I've always loved all cheeses. Recently I discovered I have a mutation to the MTHFR gene and the result of this mutation is that my body does not handle ammonia optimally and cheese is one of the foods highest is ammonia. So I was advised to give up cheese. I sometimes wish I'd never had my genome analyzed.



Some information here with links Josiah on the MTHFR gene, though it may be helpful.  http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=27962&highlight=inflammation


----------

